# VERY WORRIED : 6 wks scan only sacs found, no fetal poles



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello could someone please help me?
I had a scan yesterday at my local EPU due to bleeding & pain, yesterday I was 6 wks & they could only find 2 gestational & yolk sacs but no babies & no heartbeats   . They also found a bleed area next to 1 of the sacs, which is probably what caused the bleeding ( it's now stopped thank God). They don't know the reason of this bleed, & I have to go back for another scan in 2 wks on the 29th.
I'm so sad & worried this may be a case of blighted ovums, I read that at 6 wks a fetal pole & a trace of a heartbeat should be present. One of the sacs measured slightly smaller than the other, they said but they weren't concerned with it.
Both the sonographer & the doctor that were in the room with me said that may be they were late implanters, but I just don't feel reassured & these next 2 weeks are just going to be a waiting-nightmare.

In your experience is this a clear case of Blighted ovums?
Thanks very much
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think that they are right in that it may just be a bit earlier than originally thought.  Usually, if staff were doubtful, they will prepare you for the worst case scenario, so try an relax (easier said than done, I know).  The next two weeks are going to be difficult to wait through, try and concentrate on getting ready for christmas , so you aren't dwelling on it all the time,

All the best,

emilycaitlinxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Emily,
Thanks very much for replying. I was looking at the internet for information & reassurance & came away even more worried   , but I really appreciate your reply.
Thank you
xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Emily & Oink, I just wanted to update you:
I had another scan this morning as I started bleeding, again!, though thankfully it was more brown than red & it's now stopped. They saw 2 tiny embryos with strong pulsating hearts, the embies meassured 6 wks & 3 days. They said the bleeding was old blood ,probably from the small bleed area in the endometrium they saw last week, but they couldn't see that today.

We're not out of the woods yet as this is such a critical stage & anything could still happen , but feel relieved after seeing those 2 heartbeats.

Thanks for all your help
xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good, I'm really pleased for you.  lets hope they behave themselves from now on!!!


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Emily
Still spotting brown "stuff", been told by a friend that it's the body just flushing out old blood & that it won't affect the babies. What do you think , could this be the reason? The sonographer yesterday couldn't give me any idea as to what/where it could come from  .

Thanks again for your replies & I hope you have a lovely Xmas
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Brown loss is old blood, that, as your friend say's, is being got rid of by your body.  It's possible that it could be the remains of an implantation bleed, and it's just getting the last bits of it out.  Brown is a lot less concerning than fresh red.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

